# Problem with dark spots on pictures!



## Joey_Yack (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey all, a couple days ago I received my Canon T3i and it's treated me very well so far. Yesterday, when I got a quick shot of the moon, I noticed a couple of dark circles in the picture. I took another picture. Same spots showed up in the same location. I tried switching lenses as well. This did not work either. I'm under the impression there is some dust on my sensor. I read on people manually cleaning their sensors with a air blower but my T3i does not have a Manual Sensor cleaning function. Only automatic. Please help! Dark spots are circled in RED


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirty sensor
This is a 5D, but it's the same process http://youtu.be/lpSi27u4azQ


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd say there's dirt /  dust on the sensor.


----------



## Joey_Yack (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, Ill take a look.


----------



## Joey_Yack (Oct 22, 2012)

Only problem is I cant find a manual sensor cleaning function on the camera, only automatic.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 22, 2012)

Joey_Yack said:


> Only problem is I cant find a manual sensor cleaning function on the camera, only automatic.



Then use that.  If the dust persists, get a Giotto Rocket Blower.  If it still persists, you'll need to physically remove it.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 22, 2012)

It happens to all of them eventually and occasionally.  Had to clean one of mine Friday because it had dust all over the sensor.  As Sparky said, use a blower BULB (not canned compressed air!) first and if that doesn't work you'll need to get some sensor swabs and cleaner (or pre-moistened swabs) and clean it.  I prefer Photographic Solutions, but only because that's all I've ever used.  The Visible Dust link Sparky provided is certainly just as good.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

Under your menu setting for Sensor Cleaning you should have a manual setting. Go there.


----------



## Joey_Yack (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys, I found out I needed to be on the Manual setting for the Manual Sensor Cleaning option to show up! Also, ordered a rocket air blower off amazon. Thanks again!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 22, 2012)

I use the top rack of the dishwasher. 

Actually I just got a kit and cleaned the sensor on my D40; it's not hard - four swipes and I got (almost) all of the boogers.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 22, 2012)

Joey_Yack said:


> ......... Also, ordered a rocket air blower off amazon. Thanks again!



The trick to using the blower correctly is to aim the lens opening down at about a 30° angle and blow the air up into the camera body.  That way, any loose dust won't just settle back into the camera.


----------



## KmH (Oct 22, 2012)

Image sensor cleaning when needed is just one part of routine camera/lens photo gear maintenance.


----------

